# How to sex panther chameleons?



## TURINS BANE (Jul 3, 2008)

Hello.

I have a ambilobe panther chameleon ive been told it is a male. but want to make sure before i get a female. Whats the best way to identify the sex guys?

Thanks. :2thumb:


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

how old and colours


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

best way is colours, as an adult males will be vibrant and have great colours, females are alot duller and are generally one base colour, a brown ish like colour 


for example, male sambava cross 










female sambava cross


----------



## GAD58Y (May 12, 2008)

hi mate 
can you put some pics up of your chameleon?
i would look at tail base 1st then colour.
heres a good read How To Sex Baby Panthers - Chameleon Forums


graeme


----------



## TURINS BANE (Jul 3, 2008)

*Hi back with pics*

Hi back with pics whats your opinions guys? the lizard is around 6 months old. This is the bottom of the base of the tail.


----------



## TURINS BANE (Jul 3, 2008)

*last one*


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

id say female


----------



## TURINS BANE (Jul 3, 2008)

*re*

Really? i was told it was a definate male. whats makes you say that mate? iits does have a buldge.


----------



## TURINS BANE (Jul 3, 2008)

*r*

Its not got much colour but has started to get a bit of orange and red. but still only 6 month old. need to be sure of the sex though has i want a mate for it.


----------



## TURINS BANE (Jul 3, 2008)

*re*

whats the experts thing.?:2thumb:


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

orange and red is normal female colouration a male at 6 months should look like this weel this is 3.5 months
http://chameleonsonly.com/Tsara-mandoko - CB 3.5 mo. old male - 1c.JPG
so that makes me think female


----------



## TURINS BANE (Jul 3, 2008)

*re*

Thanks pal. Yeah its 6 month old and its like a brown and with a bit of redy colour. So if was a male it should have much more vivid colour? I was told it was a male i dont know why. I thought it was due to it having a buldge at the base of the tail. Is there anyway of proving for sure what sex it is? has i need to make sure i dont get two the same. :2thumb:


----------



## TURINS BANE (Jul 3, 2008)

*re*

So at 6 month old if it was male it should have more colour? thanks all.


----------



## cham25 (Jan 7, 2008)

i told you a few days ago that is 100% female.no question.


----------



## cham25 (Jan 7, 2008)

now this may have been my fault and not johns,and if it was sorry.
john has chams off me but they are pretty small and cant always be sexed 100%.although it is rare that im wrong even in small animals it can happen and i may of told john that particular animal was male when it may have been female.either way its a female you have.


----------



## TURINS BANE (Jul 3, 2008)

*re*

Ok Ben no problem.:2thumb: I'm not blaming you or John you both know your stuff when it comes to reps. Like you said cant always be sexed 100% at that age. you said, thats a female i think mate." I needed to be
100% on it pal. Let us know if you get hold of a male Ben.

All the Best R.


----------



## cham25 (Jan 7, 2008)

sorry mate i should of been more definate with my response.i should have some red bars out in the next few months.


----------



## TURINS BANE (Jul 3, 2008)

*re*

Ok pal.: victory: good. Looking for a male ideally similar age.


----------



## Ainsworth (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi guys

Im really stuck on sexing my nosy be panther, i thought it was a he but people have seen "him" and said he is a she lol

any help much appreciated, thanks


----------



## benton1576 (Nov 7, 2009)

Ainsworth said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Im really stuck on sexing my nosy be panther, i thought it was a he but people have seen "him" and said he is a she lol
> 
> ...


looks male to me mate, how old. look at the size of that bulge!!!


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Ainsworth said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Im really stuck on sexing my nosy be panther, i thought it was a he but people have seen "him" and said he is a she lol
> 
> ...


I would put money on that being a Male, Lol You beat me to it Benton, seconds,


----------



## benton1576 (Nov 7, 2009)

Oski1 said:


> I would put money on that being a Male, Lol You beat me to it Benton, seconds,


bet you a tenner your right oski!!! lol. not much colour though but could still be young or a late developer like my Ankaramy was.


----------



## Ainsworth (Feb 7, 2010)

I thought he was male hes about 14 months 

Thanx mate


----------



## simonreptilecrazy (Feb 12, 2010)

*hi*

hi could some please sex my two please brought as male and female thanks simon 

sorry about poor picture quailty

for some reason no picture il upload them to my album


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

simonreptilecrazy said:


> hi could some please sex my two please brought as male and female thanks simon
> 
> sorry about poor picture quailty
> 
> for some reason no picture il upload them to my album


Hi mate you would need some better images of them to be honest, they are too fuzzy, what locale are they,


----------

